# Ruger Security six-- scope mounts



## greywolves63 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys I am thinking about putting a scope on my 357, and need some info. Would it be better to drill and tap Or buy the mounts that uses the rear sight screw? any opinions would be appreciated .....Thanks in advance


----------



## Big OHIO (Jan 31, 2011)

I myself would use the rear sight mount, as not to make any permanent changes to the weapon.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 31, 2011)

A few manufacturers have made mounts to simply take the place of the rear sight instead of having to also drill and tap the frame.
Been considering the same thing on a Single Six and Super Blackhawk I've got, just hate the idea of the added scope bulk and holster change.
Please let us know what you do, it might help me make up my mind.


----------

